# Wats the dumbest movie and game u've ever seen and played?



## dreamsalive (Jul 22, 2008)

......of any genre.

game:ea sports cricket 04  

movie: dus kahaniyaan

   start off guys.........!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm....

*Movie:* Jhoom Barabar Jhoom *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif

*Game:* Gooka - The Mystery of Janatris *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif


----------



## krates (Jul 22, 2008)

DUMB movie is BABUL and jhoom barabar jhoom

Game : neighbors from the hell


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 22, 2008)

Movie: Jhoom Barabar Jhoom

WOW, i would honestly say, i bought it pirated and it was nt even Rs 20 i spent on it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2008)

Dumbest movie (Bollywood): Jaani Dushman

Dumbest Movie (Hollywood): The Son of Mask (What were they thinking? )

Dumbest game: Serious Sam (but it was fun )


----------



## dreamsalive (Jul 22, 2008)

there might be movies worse then JBJ.......actually it was first flop from yash raj banner.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

Snakes on a plane!!
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10193/snakes_on_a_plane_2.jpg



Game:I dont play nonsense games!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

Dumbest movie: Jaani Dushman
Dumbest game: None so far


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 22, 2008)

Movie: Fifth Element


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2008)

dreamsalive said:


> *there might be movies worse then JBJ*.......actually it was first flop from yash raj banner.


Brrrrrrrrr!!!!! The very thought scares me!!!!!!


----------



## confused!! (Jul 22, 2008)

Jaani dushman...ek Anokhi(ghatiya) kahani..


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jul 22, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Movie: Fifth Element



Whoa! Against the likes of Jaani Dushman and JBJ, Fifth Element appears to be a great film.( Jaani Dushman >> JBJ> Fifth Element in dumbness quotient)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey where's Daag: The Fire and Dastak and the likes?


----------



## confused!! (Jul 22, 2008)

^^at least they were better than JD and JBJ...Actually sushmita sen was more dumb than the Movie(dastak) itself


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jul 22, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Hey where's Daag: The Fire and Dastak and the likes?



wow dude, how do you even manage to remember such names!!  

my worst movie: anthony kaun hai? (seriously whos he? )

worst game: spider man!!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 22, 2008)

Worse Movies:Bollycraps --> Om Shanti Om & Main Hoon Naa....I am not one of those who can afford "to keep my brains in the home before coming to theatres guy".

HollyHype -->Hackers....


----------



## vish1988 (Jul 22, 2008)

dumbest movie : OSO (no competition )


----------



## desiibond (Jul 22, 2008)

Latest Dumbest movie: The Happening
Latest Dumbest game: NFS Prostreet


----------



## confused!! (Jul 22, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> worst game: spider man!!



Thanx man to remind me of the game...It was so dumb..


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 22, 2008)

Dumbest movie: Too many. Jaani Dushman, a lot of those Priyadarshan movies, Batman and Robin (bat credit card? WTF?!), Epic Movie, etc., etc., etc.

Dumbest game: No comments (me no gamer)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 23, 2008)

krates said:


> Game : neighbors from the hell



Neighbors From Hell is still worth a look for any strategy or puzzle game fan.


----------



## shift (Jul 23, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Neighbors From Hell is still worth a look for any strategy or puzzle game fan.



i love this game........ funny..


----------



## dreamsalive (Jul 23, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> worst game: spider man!!



SPIDERMAN! the one made by "activision" for Playstation1 was a gr8 game! however later it was launched for PC (i thnk by diff. company) was really a dull one.

anyways more dumbness....!

MOVIE: salam-e-isq

game:WWF RAW 1(they launched it when wwe:"here comes the pain" & "raw vs sd" were rocking with their stunning graphics and gameplay.WWF raw looked like a game made in a day for morons!)


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 23, 2008)

Bhool bulaiyya, Love Story 2050,
but, King of Dumb Movies has to be====>TAASHAN<=====

Game ====>NFS Prostreet


----------



## praka123 (Jul 23, 2008)

movies -minnaminnikoottam ,tashan ,...


----------



## lywyre (Jul 23, 2008)

Dumb movie: Blade


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 23, 2008)

Every second movie released nowadays is dumb...:/


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2008)

Dumbest movieI would say faltu movies)
<HINDI>
Jawani Deewani(New one by imran Hasmi)
Suno Sasurjee
A lot of Govinda movies
Jaani Dushman of course
Priyadarshan movies.....
David Dhawan movies..........

<ENGLISH>
Pi (seriously I couln't get it, may be I'm dumb)
Rush hour3 (It was my first download aftr taking BB connection...............I still curse myself for the bandwidth expense)
Norbit
Date Movie(It was supposed to b funny)


----------



## gurujee (Jul 23, 2008)

Hindi- Gaddar:Ek Prem Katha
Eng- ring2, annaconda


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Every second movie released nowadays is dumb...:/


hahaha 
quite true


----------



## evewin89 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hindi- vivah 
Eng-omen


----------



## chicha (Jul 23, 2008)

movie hindi: race, dhoom, and all abas mastan movies. 
           and this new south indian movie "deshavataram" mind less movie. total crap i would rather get killed be pack of hungry wolfs then watch this movie.

english: american pie 2- what ever it is now. and all the stupid teen sex comedies.

game: some thing called "ops".


----------



## toofan (Jul 24, 2008)

Has anyone seen *mein solah baras ki*?
Not Na i have seen this.(Watch it....) In this the sixteen year girl fell for 70 yr old DEVA NAND with all backwass goin around.
Ha ha ha

Lucky Buddha

Most Dumbest Movie in Indian History.(because its made by one of the famous personality of the the Bollywood History). If any legend make such a fooly then that movie would be given the crown of the dumbies movie.

Game: i think Doom 3. All in dark, nothing to do, only shooting or cutting. Nothing special.(This is my first game i never liked).


----------



## hellknight (Jul 24, 2008)

Hindi - Om Shanti Om
Eng - Not another teen movie.

Game - NFS Carbon (it really sucked after that marvelous NFS MW, hollywood.. how about making a movie on it)


----------



## toofan (Jul 25, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Hindi - Om Shanti Om



Dumbs are Hit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2008)

confused!! said:


> Jaani dushman...ek Anokhi(ghatiya) kahani..


+10000000000000000


----------



## ring_wraith (Jul 26, 2008)

Worst Movie Ever : Johnny Mnemonic 

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0113481/


----------



## karmanya (Jul 26, 2008)

A lot of movies come to mind, krish and few others almost instantaneously.
Game had to be nfs pro street.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jul 26, 2008)

Movie(hollywood):Idiocracy

Movie(bollywood):Well every 3rd movie is dumb but My Name Is Anthony Gonsalves wins the award(there are lots of old movies also like Jaani Dushman... but this is new)

Game:NFS Pro Street(Although i love other NFS wery much)....


----------



## HaroonR (Jul 27, 2008)

*Movie: *Dhoom 2 

*Game: *The Da Vinci Code(PS2)


These stuff made a soup out of my mind!!!  EEEWWWW!!!!! I'll alway have ashame on myself on being associated with these stuff!!!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 27, 2008)

Dumbest movie ever   * War,Inc  *


----------

